# Nicklfires : ADA do!Aqua Cube Glass 90-P Journal



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Hello Folks 

Been a while from the last time i have posted much or been on the board but i have finally straitened up my circumstances a little bit and i'll try to be more active. A few months ago i purchased a nice tank/stand/light from one of the members here in Richmond and i have been cycling it for over a month until i figured out some other stuff and got some other hardware and finally i got it setup.

Equipment:

Ada 90-p tank (about 48 gallons if memory serves me)
Ada Clone stand (diy)
Ada Substrate
Eheim Filter
UV sterilizer
Pressurized Co2 tank 10lb 
Aquamedic 1000 co2 reactor
Hamilton light fixture with 2 x 38w t5's and a 75watt MH (only on 3 hours during peak)
Hydor Inline heater

Livestock:

Plants... probably about 7 different species.. forget all the names, will have to identify them at a later point

Shrimp - Amano Shrimp

Fish - Galaxy Rasbora or celestial danios whichever title you prefer 

These pictures are about 4 days after planting the tanks. I'm dosing EI right now with dry salts. Kno3 & P04 on opposite days as the dry Trace elements, then Barr GH booster on water change days. I dont currently have any type of indication how much co2 i'm pumping through until i get my co2 indicator solution and drop checker from aquaessentials... until them i'm ball parking the bubbles per second and the amount the plants are pearling.

As i said before the 2x38 watt lights are on for approx 10 hours a day currently, the 75watt metal halide light kicks in for 3 hours mid day for a peak.. probably will adjust this as i notice plant growth and algae forming.. etc.

Anyways.. here are some pics.. happy fishing


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks really good, keep us updated. I like the rotala? wall in the back.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Stuff happens, we all take a bit of a hiatus as life take a turn here and there.A great start, and in no time you'll be pruning that garden.I i like your manzanita stumps/branches, laid out nicely.No expenses held back on the equipment huh? Nice choices on all.What happened to your other setup(s)? Still have them?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What size ID are the hoses on that filter


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes.. Updates please! I love 90p tanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

